# Best ping driver Over the last 5 Years



## Kevinpz (10 mo ago)

Single digit handicap that is looking to play more after taking a few years off due to work. I currently use a Titleist 910D2 with the RIP Phenom shaft and while I love the look and consistency it gives, I am sure I'm leaving yards on the table by using a 10 year old club. Wanted to get your opinion on the best ping driver over the last 5 years that I might be able to find a deal on. I prefer a traditional look and a shallower face and I suppose I could get used to Ping's turbulators. I know Cobra and Mizuno have put out very good products but please enlighten me on some other top performers.


----------



## Ckihariz (10 mo ago)

Best can mean a lot of different things to a lot of different people but the G400/G400 Max would probably be the driver that would cover the biggest area under the bell curve. A great all-rounder.


----------



## shidoshi723 (5 mo ago)

Golf?


----------

